# Heringsvorfach selbst gebaut



## bastelberg (9. Februar 2005)

#h Boardies,
hab mal 'ne Frage. Ich bastel mir meine Heringsvorfächer meist selber. Nun die allesentscheindede Frage: Weiss irgend jemand wo man Fischhaut herbekommt? |kopfkrat  Ich benutze immer noch weisse Federn, weil man ja im Angelladen keine echte Fischhaut bekommt.
Über Tipp's wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## bootsangler-b (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Heringsvorfach selbst gebaut*

wo du fischhaut herbekommst, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber:
ich suche immer recht lange um heringspaternoster mit weißen fusseln zu finden, denn da fang ich immer mehr als meine nachbarn, die mit fischhaut-dingern angeln.

bernd


----------



## gismowolf (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Heringsvorfach selbst gebaut*

Servus Bastelberg!
So komme ich zu meinen Fischhäuten......http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=24051&highlight=Fischh%E4uten

Und beim filetieren in Norge fallen jede Menge verschiedenster Fischhäute an!!
Getrocknet und in Streifen geschnitten binde ich diese in verschiedenste
Streamer ein!


----------



## bastelberg (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Heringsvorfach selbst gebaut*

tach ooch,
schönen Dank für den Tipp. Muss erst noch seh'n, wo ick denn die Viecher herkrieg. Hier in Berlin ist der Fisch so frisch, der "läuft" schon wieder. Seewolf gibt es im KADEWE, ca. halbes Monatsgehalt det Kilo. Komm leider nur noch 2x im Jahr zum Angeln mit der Firma auf Dorsch und Hering. Ansonsten klammere ich mich nur noch ans Anglerboard.
Gruss Bastelberg


----------



## gismowolf (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Heringsvorfach selbst gebaut*

Servus bastelberg!
Ich verwende auch Fischhäute von z.B."graved Lax"und "graved Forelle",natürlich selbstgebeizt oder aber auch ab und zu gekauft.Die Haut wird so gut es geht mit dem 
Messer von Fleisch und Fett gesäubert und dann lege ich die noch verhältnismäßig fette Haut zwischen zwei Pappkartons und beschwere das Ganze mit einem Brett und stelle noch ein Gewicht darauf.Das bleibt dann 2-3 Monate im Keller auf dem Schrank liegen!Die Pappe wechsle ich in der Zwischenzeit einge Male aus,damit sie das Fett aufsaugen kann.Die so behandelten Fischhäute kann ich für viele Zwecke verwenden.
Zum Heringsfischen verwende ich nur mehr Goldhaken und diese kleinen goldenen Spinnerblätter,die ich oberhalb des Hakens zwischen ein paar färbige Perlen montiere.Die kleinen Spinnerblätter haben eine Länge von 12mm,die großen 16mm.
Damit fange ich jede Menge Heringe und Makrelen,wenn es welche gibt!!:q


----------



## Bondex (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Heringsvorfach selbst gebaut*

Statt Fischhaut kann man auch Reflexfolie/Geschenkfolie aus der Geschenkeabteilung (KDW) erwerben. Diese ist zwar aus Kunststoff, es gibt sie dafür aber auch in den verschiedensten Dekoren von weiß, silber...bis hin zu perlmuttransparent. Eignet sich bestens auf Goldhaken kombiniert mit einer kleinen Phosphorperle aus Gummi


----------



## bastelberg (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Heringsvorfach selbst gebaut*

Hai Bondex,
hab ich auch schon probiert. Nur hält die Folie nicht so gut, weil in seiner Konsistenz ziemlich steif und dadurch brüchig wird. Der Vorteil der Fischhaut: Im Wasser bleibt sie geschmeidig und reisst nicht so schnell. Hab auch schon Perlmuttfarbenes Geschenkband benutzt, auch zu steif. Das Material sollte zwar fest, aber denoch flexibel sein. Die Idee von Gismowolf werde ich natürlich auch testen. Hört sich nicht schlecht an.
Danke Kollegen für die Tipp's


----------



## Leif-Jesper (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Heringsvorfach selbst gebaut*

Gismowolf, verkaufste die Haut?


----------



## Bondex (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Heringsvorfach selbst gebaut*

@bastelberg
das stimmt natürlich. Ich habe manchmal auch etwas davon abgerissen, aber das hält sich in Grenzen. Man kann ds Material auch doppelt nehmen, dann kann ruhig mal ein Flügel abreißen! Binde das Material mit einem weichen Seidenfaden ein und nicht wie üblich mit der Angelsehne, dann reißt es nicht so schnell aus!


----------



## gismowolf (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Heringsvorfach selbst gebaut*

Servus Leif-Jesper!
Die Fischhäute sind eigentlich nicht für den Verkauf gedacht!Die brauch ich ja auch für meine Spezln!


----------

